# Painting advice!!! Help!



## Mario8288 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm painting a Basement a charcoal grey color. Should I leave the back wall white as an accent where I'm going to mount a 65 inch tv or should I paint the whole basement the dark charcoal grey color? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KamRad (Nov 30, 2015)

Paint it all the same color


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Having a white accent wall where your TV is doesn't seem like a great idea. Seems like it would reflect more light and take away from the TV. If anything, I would paint it black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario8288 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys I'm going to paint it all the dark charcoal color. I appreciate it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Having a white accent wall where your TV is doesn't seem like a great idea. Seems like it would reflect more light and take away from the TV. If anything, I would paint it black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Pro Paint (Jun 1, 2016)

I agree that the white wall could definitely put the light off for the television - have you considered a more neutral color that's not quite white? I've painted a lot of rooms where 3 walls would be one color, and I'd have that one different just to open the space up a bit.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

there doesn't happen to be a red door in this basement does there?


----------



## tranhsondau (Sep 28, 2015)

KamRad said:


> Paint it all the same color


I love this idea, too.


----------

